# Ctrl+V



## bekar (Jul 4, 2010)

Just press ctrl+v!
Don't go and copy something now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mine:
http://www.omgpop.com/?r=1koli


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine is http://gbatemp.net/i-idx


----------



## Costello (Jul 4, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122563


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

CHAPTER III

Marilla Cuthbert is Surprised

*guess from what book is this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

Oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bG6_UNhpSM...feature=related

someone ported quake 3 mod from psp to wii. I didn't get it working because of SDHC.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine is a rapidshare link


----------



## Depravo (Jul 4, 2010)

Nothing yet today...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Outside of battle:
> 
> A - Talk/menu confirm
> B - Menu back
> ...




Don't ask


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=*SNI...*=1426839713947

-------
A photo in facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i snipped some coz you know.. privacy issues


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 4, 2010)

::Refill XG Blast [L or R]
94000130 FDFF0000
620E05F8 00000000
B20E05F8 00000000
B0000008 00000000
10000198 00000320
D0000000 00000000
94000130 FEFF0000
620E05F8 00000000
B20E05F8 00000000
B0000008 00000000
10000198 00000320
D2000000 00000000 

trying to help a friend to cut down the length of code


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 4, 2010)

ResultCode = 2043ResultCode = 2043


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 4, 2010)

IF_HTML_FUNCTION?YOUTUBE NEEDS TO FIX THIS NOW!!!!!!






  go check out a popular video on youtube


----------



## Lushay (Jul 4, 2010)

Why did Avatar suc?


...I don't remember copying this


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 4, 2010)

That's all


----------



## nutella (Jul 4, 2010)

"TinyT is holding a contest in regards to her Video reviews. She is actively seeking someone to design an introductory segment to run at the start of each VID. The deadline is July 31st and t"

Umm, yeah. I didn't have anything, but in Linux, anything you highlight is copied and you can paste with a middle click. Accidental copy I guess.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=en


----------



## acturus (Jul 4, 2010)

'binocular dysphoria'


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

http://bit.ly/9h7js2 naglaro00 and lolzed can understand this


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> http://bit.ly/9h7js2 naglaro00 and lolzed can understand this


ROFL SO TRUE


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2010)

J & R Furniture


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs39/f/2008/344...y_HOLIMOUNT.jpg


----------



## prowler (Jul 4, 2010)

SB4P01

Points to who ever guesses what it is without Google.


----------



## Nikolay (Jul 4, 2010)

PS2 to Wii Controller Adapter


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 4, 2010)

I tend to use the right button on my mouse rather than the button combo, but the last thing I copy/pasted was that ridiculously long word someone posted on here the other day when I pasted it into an online scrabble points calculator, just to see how many points a 180,000 letter word would get me.

I get bored easily.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&...f6f35003432d731
_______

Lol there are so much ctrl + V threads


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 4, 2010)

you say snoop dogg - i say Ronnie James DIO
you say abba - i say Metallica
you say justin bieber - i say your a faggot gay asshole
you say t-pain - i say Iron maiden
you say jay-z - i say Disturbed
you say lil wayne - i say Children of bodom
you say pop - i say FUCK YOU!
you say rap - i scream HEAVY FUCKIN METAL
you say miley cyrus - i hit you in the face
DONT LET THE SPIRIT OF ROCK DIE!!!!-mm 
R.I.P. RONNIE JAMES DIO!
THUMBS UP FOR METAL MILITIA!!! GET THAT 100 000 DISLIKES!
-MM




its something for youtube.


----------



## mameks (Jul 4, 2010)

also: Costello was in the EoF???


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler



A computer is a programmable machine that receives input, stores and manipulates data, and provides output in a useful format.

Although mechanical examples of computers have existed through much of recorded human history, the first electronic computers were developed in the mid-20th century (1940–1945). These were the size of a large room, consuming as much power as several hundred modern personal computers (PCs).[1] Modern computers based on integrated circuits are millions to billions of times more capable than the early machines, and occupy a fraction of the space.[2] Simple computers are small enough to fit into small pocket devices, and can be powered by a small battery. Personal computers in their various forms are icons of the Information Age and are what most people think of as "computers". However, the embedded computers found in many devices from MP3 players to fighter aircraft and from toys to industrial robots are the most numerous.

The ability to store and execute lists of instructions called programs makes computers extremely versatile, distinguishing them from calculators. The Church–Turing thesis is a mathematical statement of this versatility: any computer with a certain minimum capability is, in principle, capable of performing the same tasks that any other computer can perform. Therefore computers ranging from a netbook to a supercomputer are all able to perform the same computational tasks, given enough time and storage capacity.
Contents
[hide]

* 1 History of computing
* 2 Stored program architecture
o 2.1 Programs
o 2.2 Example
* 3 Function
o 3.1 Control unit
o 3.2 Arithmetic/logic unit (ALU)
o 3.3 Memory
o 3.4 Input/output (I/O)
o 3.5 Multitasking
o 3.6 Multiprocessing
o 3.7 Networking and the Internet
* 4 Further topics
o 4.1 Hardware
o 4.2 Software
o 4.3 Programming languages
o 4.4 Professions and organizations
* 5 See also
* 6 Notes
* 7 References
* 8 External links

History of computing
Main article: History of computing hardware
The Jacquard loom, on display at the Museum of Science and Industry in Manchester, England, was one of the first programmable devices.

The first use of the word "computer" was recorded in 1613, referring to a person who carried out calculations, or computations, and the word continued to be used in that sense until the middle of the 20th century. From the end of the 19th century onwards though, the word began to take on its more familiar meaning, describing a machine that carries out computations.[3]

The history of the modern computer begins with two separate technologies—automated calculation and programmability—but no single device can be identified as the earliest computer, partly because of the inconsistent application of that term. Examples of early mechanical calculating devices include the abacus, the slide rule and arguably the astrolabe and the Antikythera mechanism (which dates from about 150–100 BC). Hero of Alexandria (c. 10–70 AD) built a mechanical theater which performed a play lasting 10 minutes and was operated by a complex system of ropes and drums that might be considered to be a means of deciding which parts of the mechanism performed which actions and when.[4] This is the essence of programmability.

The "castle clock", an astronomical clock invented by Al-Jazari in 1206, is considered to be the earliest programmable analog computer.[5] It displayed the zodiac, the solar and lunar orbits, a crescent moon-shaped pointer travelling across a gateway causing automatic doors to open every hour,[6][7] and five robotic musicians who played music when struck by levers operated by a camshaft attached to a water wheel. The length of day and night could be re-programmed to compensate for the changing lengths of day and night throughout the year.[5]

The Renaissance saw a re-invigoration of European mathematics and engineering. Wilhelm Schickard's 1623 device was the first of a number of mechanical calculators constructed by European engineers, but none fit the modern definition of a computer, because they could not be programmed.

In 1801, Joseph Marie Jacquard made an improvement to the textile loom by introducing a series of punched paper cards as a template which allowed his loom to weave intricate patterns automatically. The resulting Jacquard loom was an important step in the development of computers because the use of punched cards to define woven patterns can be viewed as an early, albeit limited, form of programmability.

It was the fusion of automatic calculation with programmability that produced the first recognizable computers. In 1837, Charles Babbage was the first to conceptualize and design a fully programmable mechanical computer, his analytical engine.[8] Limited finances and Babbage's inability to resist tinkering with the design meant that the device was never completed.

In the late 1880s, Herman Hollerith invented the recording of data on a machine readable medium. Prior uses of machine readable media, above, had been for control, not data. "After some initial trials with paper tape, he settled on punched cards ..."[9] To process these punched cards he invented the tabulator, and the keypunch machines. These three inventions were the foundation of the modern information processing industry. Large-scale automated data processing of punched cards was performed for the 1890 United States Census by Hollerith's company, which later became the core of IBM. By the end of the 19th century a number of technologies that would later prove useful in the realization of practical computers had begun to appear: the punched card, Boolean algebra, the vacuum tube (thermionic valve) and the teleprinter.

During the first half of the 20th century, many scientific computing needs were met by increasingly sophisticated analog computers, which used a direct mechanical or electrical model of the problem as a basis for computation. However, these were not programmable and generally lacked the versatility and accuracy of modern digital computers.

Alan Turing is widely regarded to be the father of modern computer science. In 1936 Turing provided an influential formalisation of the concept of the algorithm and computation with the Turing machine. Of his role in the modern computer, Time magazine in naming Turing one of the 100 most influential people of the 20th century, states: "The fact remains that everyone who taps at a keyboard, opening a spreadsheet or a word-processing program, is working on an incarnation of a Turing machine".[10]

The inventor of the program-controlled computer was Konrad Zuse, who built the first working computer in 1941 and later in 1955 the first computer based on magnetic storage.[11]

George Stibitz is internationally recognized as a father of the modern digital computer. While working at Bell Labs in November 1937, Stibitz invented and built a relay-based calculator he dubbed the "Model K" (for "kitchen table", on which he had assembled it), which was the first to use binary circuits to perform an arithmetic operation. Later models added greater sophistication including complex arithmetic and programmability.[12]
Defining characteristics of some early digital computers of the 1940s (In the history of computing hardware) Name 	First operational 	Numeral system 	Computing mechanism 	Programming 	Turing complete
Zuse Z3 (Germany) 	May 1941 	Binary floating point 	Electro-mechanical 	Program-controlled by punched film stock (but no conditional branch) 	Yes (1998)
Atanasoff–Berry Computer (US) 	1942 	Binary 	Electronic 	Not programmable—single purpose 	No
Colossus Mark 1 (UK) 	February 1944 	Binary 	Electronic 	Program-controlled by patch cables and switches 	No
Harvard Mark I – IBM ASCC (US) 	May 1944 	Decimal 	Electro-mechanical 	Program-controlled by 24-channel punched paper tape (but no conditional branch) 	No
Colossus Mark 2 (UK) 	June 1944 	Binary 	Electronic 	Program-controlled by patch cables and switches 	No
Zuse Z4 (Germany) 	March 1945 	Binary floating point 	Electro-mechanical 	Program-controlled by punched film stock 	Yes
ENIAC (US) 	July 1946 	Decimal 	Electronic 	Program-controlled by patch cables and switches 	Yes
Manchester Small-Scale Experimental Machine (Baby) (UK) 	June 1948 	Binary 	Electronic 	Stored-program in Williams cathode ray tube memory 	Yes
Modified ENIAC (US) 	September 1948 	Decimal 	Electronic 	Program-controlled by patch cables and switches plus a primitive read-only stored programming mechanism using the Function Tables as program ROM 	Yes
EDSAC (UK) 	May 1949 	Binary 	Electronic 	Stored-program in mercury delay line memory 	Yes
Manchester Mark 1 (UK) 	October 1949 	Binary 	Electronic 	Stored-program in Williams cathode ray tube memory and magnetic drum memory 	Yes
CSIRAC (Australia) 	November 1949 	Binary 	Electronic 	Stored-program in mercury delay line memory 	Yes

A succession of steadily more powerful and flexible computing devices were constructed in the 1930s and 1940s, gradually adding the key features that are seen in modern computers. The use of digital electronics (largely invented by Claude Shannon in 1937) and more flexible programmability were vitally important steps, but defining one point along this road as "the first digital electronic computer" is difficult.Shannon 1940 Notable achievements include:
EDSAC was one of the first computers to implement the stored program (von Neumann) architecture.
Die of an Intel 80486DX2 microprocessor (actual size: 12×6.75 mm) in its packaging.

* Konrad Zuse's electromechanical "Z machines". The Z3 (1941) was the first working machine featuring binary arithmetic, including floating point arithmetic and a measure of programmability. In 1998 the Z3 was proved to be Turing complete, therefore being the world's first operational computer.[13]
* The non-programmable Atanasoff–Berry Computer (1941) which used vacuum tube based computation, binary numbers, and regenerative capacitor memory. The use of regenerative memory allowed it to be much more compact than its peers (being approximately the size of a large desk or workbench), since intermediate results could be stored and then fed back into the same set of computation elements.
* The secret British Colossus computers (1943),[14] which had limited programmability but demonstrated that a device using thousands of tubes could be reasonably reliable and electronically reprogrammable. It was used for breaking German wartime codes.
* The Harvard Mark I (1944), a large-scale electromechanical computer with limited programmability.
* The U.S. Army's Ballistic Research Laboratory ENIAC (1946), which used decimal arithmetic and is sometimes called the first general purpose electronic computer (since Konrad Zuse's Z3 of 1941 used electromagnets instead of electronics). Initially, however, ENIAC had an inflexible architecture which essentially required rewiring to change its programming.

Several developers of ENIAC, recognizing its flaws, came up with a far more flexible and elegant design, which came to be known as the "stored program architecture" or von Neumann architecture. This design was first formally described by John von Neumann in the paper First Draft of a Report on the EDVAC, distributed in 1945. A number of projects to develop computers based on the stored-program architecture commenced around this time, the first of these being completed in Great Britain. The first to be demonstrated working was the Manchester Small-Scale Experimental Machine (SSEM or "Baby"), while the EDSAC, completed a year after SSEM, was the first practical implementation of the stored program design. Shortly thereafter, the machine originally described by von Neumann's paper—EDVAC—was completed but did not see full-time use for an additional two years.

Nearly all modern computers implement some form of the stored-program architecture, making it the single trait by which the word "computer" is now defined. While the technologies used in computers have changed dramatically since the first electronic, general-purpose computers of the 1940s, most still use the von Neumann architecture.

Beginning in the 1950s, Soviet scientists Sergei Sobolev and Nikolay Brusentsov conducted research on ternary computers, devices that operated on a base three numbering system of -1, 0, and 1 rather than the conventional binary numbering system upon which most computers are based. They designed the Setun, a functional ternary computer, at Moscow State University. The device was put into limited production in the Soviet Union, but supplanted by the more common binary architecture.

Computers using vacuum tubes as their electronic elements were in use throughout the 1950s, but by the 1960s had been largely replaced by transistor-based machines, which were smaller, faster, cheaper to produce, required less power, and were more reliable. The first transistorised computer was demonstrated at the University of Manchester in 1953.[15] In the 1970s, integrated circuit technology and the subsequent creation of microprocessors, such as the Intel 4004, further decreased size and cost and further increased speed and reliability of computers. By the late 1970s, many products such as video recorders contained dedicated computers called microcontrollers, and they started to appear as a replacement to mechanical controls in domestic appliances such as washing machines. The 1980s witnessed home computers and the now ubiquitous personal computer. With the evolution of the Internet, personal computers are becoming as common as the television and the telephone in the household[citation needed].

Modern smartphones are fully programmable computers in their own right, and as of 2009 may well be the most common form of such computers in existence[citation needed].
Stored program architecture
Main articles: Computer program and Computer programming

The defining feature of modern computers which distinguishes them from all other machines is that they can be programmed. That is to say that a list of instructions (the program) can be given to the computer and it will store them and carry them out at some time in the future.

In most cases, computer instructions are simple: add one number to another, move some data from one location to another, send a message to some external device, etc. These instructions are read from the computer's memory and are generally carried out (executed) in the order they were given. However, there are usually specialized instructions to tell the computer to jump ahead or backwards to some other place in the program and to carry on executing from there. These are called "jump" instructions (or branches). Furthermore, jump instructions may be made to happen conditionally so that different sequences of instructions may be used depending on the result of some previous calculation or some external event. Many computers directly support subroutines by providing a type of jump that "remembers" the location it jumped from and another instruction to return to the instruction following that jump instruction.

Program execution might be likened to reading a book. While a person will normally read each word and line in sequence, they may at times jump back to an earlier place in the text or skip sections that are not of interest. Similarly, a computer may sometimes go back and repeat the instructions in some section of the program over and over again until some internal condition is met. This is called the flow of control within the program and it is what allows the computer to perform tasks repeatedly without human intervention.

Comparatively, a person using a pocket calculator can perform a basic arithmetic operation such as adding two numbers with just a few button presses. But to add together all of the numbers from 1 to 1,000 would take thousands of button presses and a lot of time—with a near certainty of making a mistake. On the other hand, a computer may be programmed to do this with just a few simple instructions. For example:

mov #0, sum     ; set sum to 0
mov #1, num     ; set num to 1
loop: add num, sum    ; add num to sum
add #1, num     ; add 1 to num
cmp num, #1000  ; compare num to 1000
ble loop        ; if num <= 1000, go back to 'loop'
halt            ; end of program. stop running

Once told to run this program, the computer will perform the repetitive addition task without further human intervention. It will almost never make a mistake and a modern PC can complete the task in about a millionth of a second.[16]

However, computers cannot "think" for themselves in the sense that they only solve problems in exactly the way they are programmed to. An intelligent human faced with the above addition task might soon realize that instead of actually adding up all the numbers one can simply use the equation

1+2+3+...+n = {{n(n+1)} \over 2}

and arrive at the correct answer (500,500) with little work.[17] In other words, a computer programmed to add up the numbers one by one as in the example above would do exactly that without regard to efficiency or alternative solutions.
Programs
A 1970s punched card containing one line from a FORTRAN program. The card reads: "Z(1) = Y + W(1)" and is labelled "PROJ039" for identification purposes.

In practical terms, a computer program may be just a few instructions or extend to many millions of instructions, as do the programs for word processors and web browsers for example. A typical modern computer can execute billions of instructions per second (gigaflops) and rarely makes a mistake over many years of operation. Large computer programs consisting of several million instructions may take teams of programmers years to write, and due to the complexity of the task almost certainly contain errors.

Errors in computer programs are called "bugs". Bugs may be benign and not affect the usefulness of the program, or have only subtle effects. But in some cases they may cause the program to "hang"—become unresponsive to input such as mouse clicks or keystrokes, or to completely fail or "crash". Otherwise benign bugs may sometimes may be harnessed for malicious intent by an unscrupulous user writing an "exploit"—code designed to take advantage of a bug and disrupt a computer's proper execution. Bugs are usually not the fault of the computer. Since computers merely execute the instructions they are given, bugs are nearly always the result of programmer error or an oversight made in the program's design.[18]

In most computers, individual instructions are stored as machine code with each instruction being given a unique number (its operation code or opcode for short). The command to add two numbers together would have one opcode, the command to multiply them would have a different opcode and so on. The simplest computers are able to perform any of a handful of different instructions; the more complex computers have several hundred to choose from—each with a unique numerical code. Since the computer's memory is able to store numbers, it can also store the instruction codes. This leads to the important fact that entire programs (which are just lists of these instructions) can be represented as lists of numbers and can themselves be manipulated inside the computer in the same way as numeric data. The fundamental concept of storing programs in the computer's memory alongside the data they operate on is the crux of the von Neumann, or stored program, architecture. In some cases, a computer might store some or all of its program in memory that is kept separate from the data it operates on. This is called the Harvard architecture after the Harvard Mark I computer. Modern von Neumann computers display some traits of the Harvard architecture in their designs, such as in CPU caches.

While it is possible to write computer programs as long lists of numbers (machine language) and while this technique was used with many early computers,[19] it is extremely tedious and potentially error-prone to do so in practice, especially for complicated programs. Instead, each basic instruction can be given a short name that is indicative of its function and easy to remember—a mnemonic such as ADD, SUB, MULT or JUMP. These mnemonics are collectively known as a computer's assembly language. Converting programs written in assembly language into something the computer can actually understand (machine language) is usually done by a computer program called an assembler. Machine languages and the assembly languages that represent them (collectively termed low-level programming languages) tend to be unique to a particular type of computer. For instance, an ARM architecture computer (such as may be found in a PDA or a hand-held videogame) cannot understand the machine language of an Intel Pentium or the AMD Athlon 64 computer that might be in a PC.[20]

Though considerably easier than in machine language, writing long programs in assembly language is often difficult and is also error prone. Therefore, most practical programs are written in more abstract high-level programming languages that are able to express the needs of the programmer more conveniently (and thereby help reduce programmer error). High level languages are usually "compiled" into machine language (or sometimes into assembly language and then into machine language) using another computer program called a compiler.[21] High level languages are less related to the workings of the target computer than assembly language, and more related to the language and structure of the problem(s) to be solved by the final program. It is therefore often possible to use different compilers to translate the same high level language program into the machine language of many different types of computer. This is part of the means by which software like video games may be made available for different computer architectures such as personal computers and various video game consoles.

The task of developing large software systems presents a significant intellectual challenge. Producing software with an acceptably high reliability within a predictable schedule and budget has historically been difficult; the academic and professional discipline of software engineering concentrates specifically on this challenge.
Example
A traffic light showing red

Suppose a computer is being employed to operate a traffic light at an intersection between two streets. The computer has the following three basic instructions.

1. ON(Streetname, Color) Turns the light on Streetname with a specified Color on.
2. OFF(Streetname, Color) Turns the light on Streetname with a specified Color off.
3. WAIT(Seconds) Waits a specifed number of seconds.
4. START Starts the program
5. REPEAT Tells the computer to repeat a specified part of the program in a loop.

Comments are marked with a // on the left margin. Comments in a computer program do not affect the operation of the program. They are not evaluated by the computer. Assume the streetnames are Broadway and Main.

START

//Let Broadway traffic go
OFF(Broadway, Red)
ON(Broadway, Green)
WAIT(60 seconds)

//Stop Broadway traffic
OFF(Broadway, Green)
ON(Broadway, Yellow)
WAIT(3 seconds)
OFF(Broadway, Yellow)
ON(Broadway, Red)

//Let Main traffic go
OFF(Main, Red)
ON(Main, Green)
WAIT(60 seconds)

//Stop Main traffic
OFF(Main, Green)
ON(Main, Yellow)
WAIT(3 seconds)
OFF(Main, Yellow)
ON(Main, Red)

//Tell computer to continuously repeat the program.
REPEAT ALL

With this set of instructions, the computer would cycle the light continually through red, green, yellow and back to red again on both streets.

However, suppose there is a simple on/off switch connected to the computer that is intended to be used to make the light flash red while some maintenance operation is being performed. The program might then instruct the computer to:

START

IF Switch == OFF THEN: //Normal traffic signal operation
{
//Let Broadway traffic go
OFF(Broadway, Red)
ON(Broadway, Green)
WAIT(60 seconds)

//Stop Broadway traffic
OFF(Broadway, Green)
ON(Broadway, Yellow)
WAIT(3 seconds)
OFF(Broadway, Yellow)
ON(Broadway, Red)

//Let Main traffic go
OFF(Main, Red)
ON(Main, Green)
WAIT(60 seconds)

//Stop Main traffic
OFF(Main, Green)
ON(Main, Yellow)
WAIT(3 seconds)
OFF(Main, Yellow)
ON(Main, Red)

//Tell the computer to repeat this section continuously.
REPEAT THIS SECTION
}

IF Switch == ON THEN: //Maintenance Mode
{
//Turn the red lights on and wait 1 second.
ON(Broadway, Red)
ON(Main, Red)
WAIT(1 second)

//Turn the red lights off and wait 1 second.
OFF(Broadway, Red)
OFF(Main, Red)
WAIT(1 second)

//Tell the computer to repeat the statements in this section.
REPEAT THIS SECTION
}

In this manner, the traffic signal will run a flash-red program when the switch is on, and will run the normal program when the switch is off. Both of these program examples show the basic layout of a computer program in a simple, familiar context of a traffic signal. Any experienced programmer can spot many software bugs in the program, for instance, not making sure that the green light is off when the switch is set to flash red. However, to remove all possible bugs would make this program much longer and more complicated, and would be confusing to nontechnical readers: the aim of this example is a simple demonstration of how computer instructions are laid out.
Function
Main articles: Central processing unit and Microprocessor

A general purpose computer has four main components: the arithmetic logic unit (ALU), the control unit, the memory, and the input and output devices (collectively termed I/O). These parts are interconnected by busses, often made of groups of wires.

Inside each of these parts are thousands to trillions of small electrical circuits which can be turned off or on by means of an electronic switch. Each circuit represents a bit (binary digit) of information so that when the circuit is on it represents a "1", and when off it represents a "0" (in positive logic representation). The circuits are arranged in logic gates so that one or more of the circuits may control the state of one or more of the other circuits.

The control unit, ALU, registers, and basic I/O (and often other hardware closely linked with these) are collectively known as a central processing unit (CPU). Early CPUs were composed of many separate components but since the mid-1970s CPUs have typically been constructed on a single integrated circuit called a microprocessor.
Control unit
Main articles: CPU design and Control unit
Diagram showing how a particular MIPS architecture instruction would be decoded by the control system.

The control unit (often called a control system or central controller) manages the computer's various components; it reads and interprets (decodes) the program instructions, transforming them into a series of control signals which activate other parts of the computer.[22] Control systems in advanced computers may change the order of some instructions so as to improve performance.

A key component common to all CPUs is the program counter, a special memory cell (a register) that keeps track of which location in memory the next instruction is to be read from.[23]

The control system's function is as follows—note that this is a simplified description, and some of these steps may be performed concurrently or in a different order depending on the type of CPU:

1. Read the code for the next instruction from the cell indicated by the program counter.
2. Decode the numerical code for the instruction into a set of commands or signals for each of the other systems.
3. Increment the program counter so it points to the next instruction.
4. Read whatever data the instruction requires from cells in memory (or perhaps from an input device). The location of this required data is typically stored within the instruction code.
5. Provide the necessary data to an ALU or register.
6. If the instruction requires an ALU or specialized hardware to complete, instruct the hardware to perform the requested operation.
7. Write the result from the ALU back to a memory location or to a register or perhaps an output device.
8. Jump back to step (1).

Since the program counter is (conceptually) just another set of memory cells, it can be changed by calculations done in the ALU. Adding 100 to the program counter would cause the next instruction to be read from a place 100 locations further down the program. Instructions that modify the program counter are often known as "jumps" and allow for loops (instructions that are repeated by the computer) and often conditional instruction execution (both examples of control flow).

It is noticeable that the sequence of operations that the control unit goes through to process an instruction is in itself like a short computer program—and indeed, in some more complex CPU designs, there is another yet smaller computer called a microsequencer that runs a microcode program that causes all of these events to happen.
Arithmetic/logic unit (ALU)
Main article: Arithmetic logic unit

The ALU is capable of performing two classes of operations: arithmetic and logic.[24]

The set of arithmetic operations that a particular ALU supports may be limited to adding and subtracting or might include multiplying or dividing, trigonometry functions (sine, cosine, etc) and square roots. Some can only operate on whole numbers (integers) whilst others use floating point to represent real numbers—albeit with limited precision. However, any computer that is capable of performing just the simplest operations can be programmed to break down the more complex operations into simple steps that it can perform. Therefore, any computer can be programmed to perform any arithmetic operation—although it will take more time to do so if its ALU does not directly support the operation. An ALU may also compare numbers and return boolean truth values (true or false) depending on whether one is equal to, greater than or less than the other ("is 64 greater than 65?").

Logic operations involve Boolean logic: AND, OR, XOR and NOT. These can be useful both for creating complicated conditional statements and processing boolean logic.

Superscalar computers may contain multiple ALUs so that they can process several instructions at the same time.[25] Graphics processors and computers with SIMD and MIMD features often provide ALUs that can perform arithmetic on vectors and matrices.
Memory
Main article: Computer data storage
Magnetic core memory was the computer memory of choice throughout the 1960s, until it was replaced by semiconductor memory.

A computer's memory can be viewed as a list of cells into which numbers can be placed or read. Each cell has a numbered "address" and can store a single number. The computer can be instructed to "put the number 123 into the cell numbered 1357" or to "add the number that is in cell 1357 to the number that is in cell 2468 and put the answer into cell 1595". The information stored in memory may represent practically anything. Letters, numbers, even computer instructions can be placed into memory with equal ease. Since the CPU does not differentiate between different types of information, it is the software's responsibility to give significance to what the memory sees as nothing but a series of numbers.

In almost all modern computers, each memory cell is set up to store binary numbers in groups of eight bits (called a byte). Each byte is able to represent 256 different numbers (2^8 = 256); either from 0 to 255 or -128 to +127. To store larger numbers, several consecutive bytes may be used (typically, two, four or eight). When negative numbers are required, they are usually stored in two's complement notation. Other arrangements are possible, but are usually not seen outside of specialized applications or historical contexts. A computer can store any kind of information in memory if it can be represented numerically. Modern computers have billions or even trillions of bytes of memory.

The CPU contains a special set of memory cells called registers that can be read and written to much more rapidly than the main memory area. There are typically between two and one hundred registers depending on the type of CPU. Registers are used for the most frequently needed data items to avoid having to access main memory every time data is needed. As data is constantly being worked on, reducing the need to access main memory (which is often slow compared to the ALU and control units) greatly increases the computer's speed.

Computer main memory comes in two principal varieties: random-access memory or RAM and read-only memory or ROM. RAM can be read and written to anytime the CPU commands it, but ROM is pre-loaded with data and software that never changes, so the CPU can only read from it. ROM is typically used to store the computer's initial start-up instructions. In general, the contents of RAM are erased when the power to the computer is turned off, but ROM retains its data indefinitely. In a PC, the ROM contains a specialized program called the BIOS that orchestrates loading the computer's operating system from the hard disk drive into RAM whenever the computer is turned on or reset. In embedded computers, which frequently do not have disk drives, all of the required software may be stored in ROM. Software stored in ROM is often called firmware, because it is notionally more like hardware than software. Flash memory blurs the distinction between ROM and RAM, as it retains its data when turned off but is also rewritable. It is typically much slower than conventional ROM and RAM however, so its use is restricted to applications where high speed is unnecessary.[26]

In more sophisticated computers there may be one or more RAM cache memories which are slower than registers but faster than main memory. Generally computers with this sort of cache are designed to move frequently needed data into the cache automatically, often without the need for any intervention on the programmer's part.
Input/output (I/O)
Main article: Input/output
Hard disk drives are common storage devices used with computers.

I/O is the means by which a computer exchanges information with the outside world.[27] Devices that provide input or output to the computer are called peripherals.[28] On a typical personal computer, peripherals include input devices like the keyboard and mouse, and output devices such as the display and printer. Hard disk drives, floppy disk drives and optical disc drives serve as both input and output devices. Computer networking is another form of I/O.

Often, I/O devices are complex computers in their own right with their own CPU and memory. A graphics processing unit might contain fifty or more tiny computers that perform the calculations necessary to display 3D graphics[citation needed]. Modern desktop computers contain many smaller computers that assist the main CPU in performing I/O.
Multitasking
Main article: Computer multitasking

While a computer may be viewed as running one gigantic program stored in its main memory, in some systems it is necessary to give the appearance of running several programs simultaneously. This is achieved by multitasking i.e. having the computer switch rapidly between running each program in turn.[29]

One means by which this is done is with a special signal called an interrupt which can periodically cause the computer to stop executing instructions where it was and do something else instead. By remembering where it was executing prior to the interrupt, the computer can return to that task later. If several programs are running "at the same time", then the interrupt generator might be causing several hundred interrupts per second, causing a program switch each time. Since modern computers typically execute instructions several orders of magnitude faster than human perception, it may appear that many programs are running at the same time even though only one is ever executing in any given instant. This method of multitasking is sometimes termed "time-sharing" since each program is allocated a "slice" of time in turn.[30]

Before the era of cheap computers, the principle use for multitasking was to allow many people to share the same computer.

Seemingly, multitasking would cause a computer that is switching between several programs to run more slowly — in direct proportion to the number of programs it is running. However, most programs spend much of their time waiting for slow input/output devices to complete their tasks. If a program is waiting for the user to click on the mouse or press a key on the keyboard, then it will not take a "time slice" until the event it is waiting for has occurred. This frees up time for other programs to execute so that many programs may be run at the same time without unacceptable speed loss.
Multiprocessing
Main article: Multiprocessing
Cray designed many supercomputers that used multiprocessing heavily.

Some computers are designed to distribute their work across several CPUs in a multiprocessing configuration, a technique once employed only in large and powerful machines such as supercomputers, mainframe computers and servers. Multiprocessor and multi-core (multiple CPUs on a single integrated circuit) personal and laptop computers are now widely available, and are being increasingly used in lower-end markets as a result.

Supercomputers in particular often have highly unique architectures that differ significantly from the basic stored-program architecture and from general purpose computers.[31] They often feature thousands of CPUs, customized high-speed interconnects, and specialized computing hardware. Such designs tend to be useful only for specialized tasks due to the large scale of program organization required to successfully utilize most of the available resources at once. Supercomputers usually see usage in large-scale simulation, graphics rendering, and cryptography applications, as well as with other so-called "embarrassingly parallel" tasks.
Networking and the Internet
Main articles: Computer networking and Internet
Visualization of a portion of the routes on the Internet.

Computers have been used to coordinate information between multiple locations since the 1950s. The U.S. military's SAGE system was the first large-scale example of such a system, which led to a number of special-purpose commercial systems like Sabre.[32]

In the 1970s, computer engineers at research institutions throughout the United States began to link their computers together using telecommunications technology. This effort was funded by ARPA (now DARPA), and the computer network that it produced was called the ARPANET.[33] The technologies that made the Arpanet possible spread and evolved.

In time, the network spread beyond academic and military institutions and became known as the Internet. The emergence of networking involved a redefinition of the nature and boundaries of the computer. Computer operating systems and applications were modified to include the ability to define and access the resources of other computers on the network, such as peripheral devices, stored information, and the like, as extensions of the resources of an individual computer. Initially these facilities were available primarily to people working in high-tech environments, but in the 1990s the spread of applications like e-mail and the World Wide Web, combined with the development of cheap, fast networking technologies like Ethernet and ADSL saw computer networking become almost ubiquitous. In fact, the number of computers that are networked is growing phenomenally. A very large proportion of personal computers regularly connect to the Internet to communicate and receive information. "Wireless" networking, often utilizing mobile phone networks, has meant networking is becoming increasingly ubiquitous even in mobile computing environments.
Further topics

* Glossary of computers

Hardware

The term hardware covers all of those parts of a computer that are tangible objects. Circuits, displays, power supplies, cables, keyboards, printers and mice are all hardware.
History of computing hardware First Generation (Mechanical/Electromechanical) 	Calculators 	Antikythera mechanism, Difference engine, Norden bombsight
Programmable Devices 	Jacquard loom, Analytical engine, Harvard Mark I, Z3
Second Generation (Vacuum Tubes) 	Calculators 	Atanasoff–Berry Computer, IBM 604, UNIVAC 60, UNIVAC 120
Programmable Devices 	Colossus, ENIAC, Manchester Small-Scale Experimental Machine, EDSAC, Manchester Mark 1, Ferranti Pegasus, Ferranti Mercury, CSIRAC, EDVAC, UNIVAC I, IBM 701, IBM 702, IBM 650, Z22
Third Generation (Discrete transistors and SSI, MSI, LSI Integrated circuits) 	Mainframes 	IBM 7090, IBM 7080, IBM System/360, BUNCH
Minicomputer 	PDP-8, PDP-11, IBM System/32, IBM System/36
Fourth Generation (VLSI integrated circuits) 	Minicomputer 	VAX, IBM System i



^ My CTRL+V

<!--quoteo(post=2960496:date=Jul 4 2010, 03:46 PM:name=Blaze163)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Blaze163 @ Jul 4 2010, 03:46 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2960496"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I tend to use the right button on my mouse rather than the button combo, but the last thing I copy/pasted was that ridiculously long word someone posted on here the other day when I pasted it into an online scrabble points calculator, just to see how many points a 180,000 letter word would get me.

I get bored easily.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

That was my word! :happyguyfacethingemote:


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2010)

via @TSGBritt: Happy 4th everyone! Don't blow up anything that you'll regret, siblings included.


----------



## Goli (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&id=3037


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ProtoKun7/home/


----------



## Daizu (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.dialbforblog.com/archives/365/goddamn_batman.gif

lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

b00syxz4


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

http://twitter.com/nicoleosorio


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoiler



GBAtemp.net logo
GBAtemp.net navigation bar
Welcome, gameboy13 ( Log Out ) ·  Forum rules · Site Index
My Controls · View New Posts · My Assistant · My Friends · 0 New Messages 
> GBAtemp Forum -> Portal (customize)

> Site Navigation 	
· Site Features Index
· Forum Index
· Blogging Service
· Chatroom
· Contact Us
· Downloads
· Friend Code Database
· Help
· Member List
· Podcast
· Release Lists
· RSS Feeds
· Search
· ShopTemp online store
· ShopTemp discussion
· Submit News
· Submit Scene Release
· Top-Rated Releases
· Trading Forum
· GBAtemp Twitter
· ShopTemp Twitter
· Wiki
· Youtube channel


GBAtemp Articles 	
Reviews
· Supercard DSTWO
· Dingoo A330
· Neo N64 Myth Cart
· Dingoo A320
· NEO SNES Myth cart
· Nintendo DSi XL
· Acekard 2.1
· WODE
· iTouch2 Vs Supercard DSONEi
· FlatMii
· Acekard 2i
· DS Lite dis/reassembly guide
· iTouchDS
· Supercard DS One v3
· R4 DS
Many more reviews here...

Guides and FAQs
· Cheat Database
· Wiki Tutorial
· DLDI Tutorial


> Online Users 	
There are 3024 online users browsing:
387 members and 2637 visitors

6 staff members are online:
shaunj66, granville, tj_cool, Chanser, Gaydrian, p1ngpong

2 of your friends are online:
ProtoKun7, The Pi

3 members have their birthday today:
joey (19), Mike83 (27), SoulSnatcher (14)


Welcome to GBAtemp! 	
Wii System menu 4.3
DO NOT UPDATE! Kills softmods. 	  	 GAME BOY micro review
The official verdict from GBAtemp 	  	 GBAtemp T-Shirt #1
We have a winner! And lots of info...
All News 	  	Popular 	  	Gaming 	  	Homebrew 	  	Videos 	[Configure portal options]
Portal Settings
Customize your GBAtemp homepage
Release Box
By default, the box listing game releases is displayed at the bottom of the main news box. If you would like it to appear at the top, you can change this setting.
The release box should appear: at the bottom  at the top 
Expand First Article
Whenever you load the homepage or change tab, the list of news loads and the first news article is expanded by default. You can change this behavior here.
Do you want to automatically expand the first article? Yes  No 
Featured Articles
At the top of the news box, you can find 3 featured articles. If you want to get rid of that particular row, you may disable it here.
Do you want to enable the featured articles row? Yes  No 
Smaller Tabs
At the top of the news box, the tabs allow you to select different news categories. If you think these tabs are too big, you can opt for smaller tabs here.
Which tabs do you want to use? Regular Tabs  Small Tabs 
Article Rows
By default, each article is presented as a row containing the category icon, the article title and description. You can select an alternative view where only the title is presented, along with a smaller icon.
Which article style do you want to use? Default Style  Light Style 
Too Many Articles?
If you would like to see less articles in the main news box, or want even more than currently, you may customize the amount of articles you want listed.
How many articles do you want listed on the front page ?
I Don't Like The New Portal
If you would like to switch back to the old portal layouts, you can make your choice here. However be aware that the old portals are no longer supported and you might miss out on new features!
Which portal do you want to use? 2010 style  2008 style  Original 

Read - Expand here
2nd July 2010  0
TinyT's Intro VID Contest
July 31st Deadline!
TinyT's Intro VID Contest
July 31st Deadline!


TinyT is holding a contest in regards to her Video reviews. She is actively seeking someone to design an introductory segment to run at the start of each VID. The deadline is July 31st and the prize is a SCDS1 and a $10 coupon from ShopTemp.com. Check the link below for rules, information, and to post comments.


Intro VID Contest Post
By Another World on 2nd July 2010 - 11:11pm
0   [I liked that!] 5   [I didn't like that!] 0
Comment    Next Article

Read - Expand here
5th July 2010  0
Lone Wolf: Caverns of Kalte *HOTFIX*
Update
Read - Expand here
5th July 2010  2
Rayman Origins possible for Wii, 3DS, iPad, and PC
Posted in Gaming News
Read - Expand here


----------



## Frogman (Jul 6, 2010)

Justin Bieber Syphilis

?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 6, 2010)

¶▅c●▄███████||▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅▅||█~ ?~:~:~ :~ : ████►
▄██ ████████ ███████ ██▅▄▃▂
███████████████████████►
◥☼▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙☼◤


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 6, 2010)

"Invalid Blog specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)

www.cdcovers.cc


----------



## Sterling (Jul 6, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197652

wtf? Well blatant story advertising ftw. xD


----------



## prowler (Jul 6, 2010)

http://imgur.com/


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

maxxrexx
lolz A youtube who I was gonna look for a comment on a video.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://i45.tinypic.com/2v1qfyo.jpg


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 6, 2010)

"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.

We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
Members may also NOT mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.
We do not condone piracy in any way.
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion ONLY.

These rules also apply to other "warez" too, not just ROM, WAD and ISO files; this includes (but is NOT limited to) - licensed and copyrighted software, code, movies, music, video games, magazines, comics, e-books, television shows, illegal torrents, etc. These rules also account for "keygens" and "cracks" including how to obtain, apply or install them.

Those are the most frequently broken rules, and are the most important. Failure to comply with these rules may result in an instant ban on your forum account. Ignorance of the rules is no excuse!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 6, 2010)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

^Lemme guess. From Facebook? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






btw this is what I last copied.
http://yfrog.com/jbhpyp LOL


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

yufiufyougfugu

I have no idea how I copied that


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MTFauI8INY


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6cHeYC7Gc


----------



## Sterling (Jul 6, 2010)

This


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 6, 2010)

RWJ! 

sent it to my friends


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_3s0Is49Nzds/TDN-No5w...od_pedobear.png


----------



## sparky28000 (Jul 6, 2010)

SUCK MAH PIXIE DICK YA CHUBBY COON

coon IPA: /kun/ (n) (informal, chiefly Southern US) A raccoon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B2LPxggvqY


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

Ignored Users


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

Hot gay midget orgie

Wierd, the only person I share this computer with is my...........girlfriend..........Nah couldn't be...............*Starts crying while masturbating to the sound of rain*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

★


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 7, 2010)

nautilus -q #restarts nautilus

:/ Installing crap.


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Darkness Within said:
			
		

> Hot gay midget orgie
> 
> Wierd, the only person I share this computer with is my...........girlfriend..........Nah couldn't be...............*Starts crying while masturbating to the sound of rain*



You win best post on GBAtemp.

_____

My clipboard is empty.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

‽

It's an interrobang, for any of you not clever enough to realise.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

This
I was get the mp3 off it


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

here is C:\Documents and Settings\home\Bureaublad\DSTT-YSM\Spellen
I just downloaded 4 games for my DS.

Bureaublad means Desktop and Spellen means Games
YSM stands for YSMenu


----------



## agentgamma (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paZilSbbFJc


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=202146


----------



## prowler (Jul 7, 2010)

Would be awesome if you could whitelist .... in your adblock. We are using money from advertising to pay for server, traffic etc...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

[center][/center]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Vyngard (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/?p=12045


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

I read about the DS-X, hopped on their forums before release, was in contact with the head mods there about advertising. Luckily, finances were not available upon release, and i started searching about other flash cards, and bam. It lead me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2010)

Robin Thicke - My Life

hrm. Must be my sister.


----------



## playallday (Jul 8, 2010)

.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/4968/73342460.jpg
^don't ask


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Doctor Manhattan



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122563



Is this the first time I see Costello post in the EOF?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

Por que ya no juegas video juegos? Nunca te veo jugando.

From my friend's Facebook


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Por que ya no juegas video juegos? Nunca te veo jugando.
> 
> From my friend's Facebook



you're never online? XD


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he refers to PSN. I got this from a spanish friend of my schoolmate who plays MW2. I was curious and all that so I translated it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing at the moment.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

java script:elms=document.getElementById('friends').getElementsByTagName('li');for(var fid in elms){if(typeof elms[fid] === 'object'){fs.click(elms[fid]);}}


----------



## prowler (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=7...a740ce2192615dd


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 8, 2010)

http://screensnapr.com/u/i/m4z8ea.png






 ?! Oh.. Got it from BG in IRC


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noe3kR8KqJc


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

http://hackaday.com/


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 9, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t239617-computer-not-re...p;#entry2970845

Oh lol that was for my siggggay


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 9, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=239669&hl= wtf is this


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 13, 2010)

BerserkerfoX


----------



## Perseid (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-07-13/49f.jpg

I'm looking for parts to build a new computer. Not that, though, that was a LOL card.

And, frankly, I think some of you are lying. If everyone told the truth this thread would be half porn links.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Firstly, there are some of us here who aren't perverts, and it would still be against the rules to post it anyway.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 14, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tales of Innocence!!!

mine:

/MSG [*SNIP*]Haruhi xdcc send #47

dunno if a group name is against the rules so...


----------



## prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

Juvia Loxar


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2010)

http://homepage.mac.com/merussell/iblog/B8...athsentence.png


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

¢


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Binärpilot;


----------



## ykhan (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.r4idscards.com/

erm some guy sent it to me so i sent it to someone else.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 14, 2010)

290451762673


----------



## The Pi (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi

Breaking the rules will result in pain,
Mods may beat you bout the head.

other than that have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^My generic introductions post.


----------



## Langin (Jul 14, 2010)

I fucking hate cookies, but I still love cake.

Cake is real but still I think its a lie!




note: Meh wtf who typed this shit? Oh wait my little brother!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2010)

It was an image, so it won't copy into here, obviously.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jul 15, 2010)

1325-1281-8176-7667-3847-5567

...
Don't worry about it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

p1ngpong


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 15, 2010)

Spoiler



Hi, this is my website I recently made: *url snip*
You can get the Lowest Price R4 DS cards, R4 DSi cards, M3 real cards, Supercards, DSTT/DSTTi cards, Acekard and Cyclods cards from here, hope you like it!!!
Great site,isn't it! I appreciate that you can forward it to one or two of your friends!



And you can also have more choices on NDS flash carts. All latest R4/R4i, DSTT/DSTTi, M3, Supercards, Acekard are available now with Dreaming Price here.
O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O O(∩_∩)O


Damn chain mailers


----------



## The Pi (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.*******.net
(rom site)


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 15, 2010)

Teacher nearly killed a boy

Lol funny shit from Facebook


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 15, 2010)

Shipito.com


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F...57D&h=1287f 



My friend in Mafia Wars


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I went a little overboard with these.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 15, 2010)

OmNiMoN007

maybe from YOUTUBE


----------



## Ace (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.castleparadox.com/gamelist-display.php?game=493

An awesome RPG, i guess


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> http://www.*******.net
> (rom site)



I can guess what ROM site that is...
=P


[email protected]


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 15, 2010)

You have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t56484-post-a-picture-of-your-desktop


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha, and "California Gurls" by Katy Perry


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 16, 2010)

[Omegle is required to inform you by federal law that the IP Adress belonging to the stranger you're speaking with now is that of a registered sex offender. We recommend you to not give out any type of personal information. The stranger cannot see this message.]


----------



## ether2802 (Jul 16, 2010)

51330


----------



## Sterling (Jul 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Lol Vulpes, you have been saving a lot of those pics for a rainy day haven't you?
> 
> @ Phoenix: That was a smart idea.



After I tried post in the Unlock this thread topic, which got locked seconds before. xD


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 16, 2010)

Who ordered the mocha? MAKE SOME NOISE


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jul 16, 2010)

www.youtube.com/user/IAmBenCreations


----------



## Sephi (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.deviantart.com/download/1713279...caseycole11.jpg


----------



## Cuelhu (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Costello (Jul 16, 2010)

[23:18:03]  wow Kinect is $200


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Costello in EOF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.videobash.com/video_show/italia...ught-on-tape-64


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Costello has entered the building! That's odd.

http://gbatemp.net/t240933-happy-birthday-sanoblue


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

*I have more posts than Hatsu.*


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mario on the 3DS!


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 17, 2010)

Poekmon White


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 17, 2010)

Can somebody please delete this post, I accidently double posted.


----------



## Riley (Jul 17, 2010)

http://bit.ly/agXD0x

the GAME


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

to all the people who say I'm a snob on the chatbox, please look at the icon and see if it's a moon or a green icon thank you. you would look less an an idiot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On feysbuk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw the wtf icon is not a gif anymore. it closed it's eyes


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?jm0wozmzh2j


----------



## iFish (Jul 17, 2010)

You better be careful with this. If you leave something out and somebody botches their device, you're going to be the one that has to walk them through fixing it.

^ last thing i copied

i think NeSchn is looking for people to see his band


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 17, 2010)

http://iyosh.deviantart.com/art/Bieber-171601181


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

Re: Everyone | Old Spice


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 17, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/5l3a8j


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> http://tinyurl.com/5l3a8j
> Fuck you I remember that...
> 
> QUOTELol @ thistopicain't'boutPGwhennjrgisbantneedsachangeinsubject.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> OtakuGamerZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double fuck you. That was nasty!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

SORRY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jul 17, 2010)

* !dUZDELIALM*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

Cody Simpson

my friend told me to search for vid of him in YouTube. another Justin Bieber LMAO


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C29Nz7u6Yqc

- yeeeaaaahhh.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## tsol (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.thejokerblogs.com

yeah i guess


----------



## MLRX (Jul 18, 2010)

this --> http://www.absolute-playstation.com/playst...-fragments.html try that and see if it works


----------



## signz (Jul 18, 2010)

Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter 86.94.177.19 aufbauen.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

^nothing, the computer is just on


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 18, 2010)

llama riot made this mistake.
Look what happened to him.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Song List

* A Perfect Circle - "Judith"
* AFI - "Medicate"
* Attack! Attack! UK - "You And Me"
* Band Of Horses - "Cigarettes, Wedding Bands"
* Beastie Boys - "Gratitude"
* Beck - "Gamma Ray"
* Billy Idol - "Dancing With Myself"
* Billy Squier - "Lonely Is The Night"
* Blur - "Song 2"
* Bob Dylan - "All Along The Watchtower"
* Bon Jovi - "You Give Love A Bad Name"
* Brand New - "Sowing Season (Yeah)"
* The Bronx - "Six Days A Week"
* Bush - "Comedown"
* Children Of Bodom - "Done With Everything, Die For Nothing"
* Coldplay - "In My Place"
* Darker My Love - "Blue Day"
* Darkest Hour - "Demon(s)"
* David Bowie - "Fame"
* Deep Purple - "Woman From Tokyo ('99 Remix)"
* The Derek Trucks Band - "Younk Funk"
* The Duke Spirit - "Send A Little Love Token"
* Duran Duran - "Hungry Like The Wolf"
* Eagles Of Death Metal - "Wannabe In LA"
* Elliott Smith - "LA"
* Elton John - "Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting)"
* Face To Face - "Disconnected"
* Garbage - "Only Happy When It Rains"
* Gorillaz - "Feel Good Inc."
* Gov't Mule - "Streamline Woman"
* Grand Funk Railroad - "We're An American Band"
* Iggy Pop - "Lust For Life (Live)"
* Iron Maiden - "2 Minutes To Midnight"
* Jeff Beck - "Scatterbrain (Live)"
* John Mellencamp - "Hurts So Good"
* Kaiser Chiefs - "Never Miss A Beat"
* King Crimson - "21st Century Schizoid Man"
* Kings Of Leon - "Sex On Fire"
* Kiss - "Shout It Out Loud"
* Love and Rockets - "Mirror People"
* My Morning Jacket - "One Big Holiday"
* Nirvana - "Lithium (Live)"
* No Doubt - "Ex-Girlfriend"
* Peter Frampton - "Do You Feel Like We Do? (Live)"
* The Police - "So Lonely"
* Public Enemy Featuring Zakk Wylde - "Bring the Noise 20XX"
* Queens Of The Stone Age - "Make It Wit Chu"
* Rammstein - "Du Hast"
* The Rolling Stones - "Sympathy For The Devil"
* Rose Hill Drive - "Sneak Out"
* Rush - "The Spirit Of Radio (Live)"
* Santana - "No One To Depend On (Live)"
* Scars On Broadway - "They Say"
* Screaming Trees - "Nearly Lost You"
* Smashing Pumpkins - "Bullet With Butterfly Wings"
* Sonic Youth - "Incinerate"
* Spacehog - "In The Meantime"
* Sublime - "What I Got"
* Sunny Day Real Estate - "Seven"
* T. Rex - "20th Century Boy"
* The Sword - "Maiden, Mother & Crone"
* Thin Lizzy - "Jailbreak"
* Thrice - "Deadbolt"
* Tom Petty - "Runnin' Down A Dream"
* Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers - "American Girl"
* Vampire Weekend - "A-Punk"
* Weezer - "Why Bother?"
* The White Stripes - "Blue Orchid"
* Wild Cherry - "Play That Funky Music"
* Wolfmother - "Back Round"
* 3 Doors Down - "Kryptonite"
* Arctic Monkeys - "Brianstorm"
* Blink-182 - "The Rock Show"
* Dire Straits - "Sultans Of Swing"
* Jimmy Eat World - "Bleed American"
* Johnny Cash - "Ring Of Fire"
* Megadeth - "Sweating Bullets"
* Motley Crue - "Looks That Kill"
* Muse - "Plug In Baby"
* Nirvana - "Smells Like Teen Spirit"
* Queen & David Bowie - "Under Pressure"
* Stevie Wonder - "Superstition"
* The Killers - "All The Pretty Faces"
* The Raconteurs - "Steady As She Goes"
* TV On The Radio - "Wolf Like Me"


Tracklist from GH5


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 18, 2010)

blessed with incredible foresight


----------



## Sephi (Jul 19, 2010)

http://nov.us.to/40003340.jpg


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 20, 2010)

http://is.gd/dzHKS


----------



## person66 (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.google.com/pacman/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-151372.gif


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 21, 2010)

#WeAllGotThatOneFriend


----------



## GolenSun550 (Jul 22, 2010)

embargo


----------



## prowler (Jul 22, 2010)

[/color]


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 22, 2010)

extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 22, 2010)

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9606/p7221147.jpg


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 22, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg


----------



## The Pi (Jul 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg


I LOLed

http://apps.facebook.com/mindjolt/games/bouncing-balls


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 22, 2010)

|http://chzderp.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/ed332eb1-57e7-4be1-b1c0-e5ac659fb2c9.jpg?*


----------



## Pulka (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AumfgzZBIk...feature=related


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 23, 2010)

If


----------



## The Pi (Jul 23, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox


----------



## Tekkin88 (Jul 23, 2010)

It was a link to Goddess Zelda for Brawl+. It's not mine so I can't post it.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing more to see here... move along.

(hmm... that was just in a post i did a little bit ago... i don't remember copying it. Odd.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

montagical


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...j%C3%B6kull.ogg


----------



## mameks (Jul 24, 2010)

君は馬鹿


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

ahhh xavier?? student of iglc before 

hahahah


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZm1X3pHMnE


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 24, 2010)

Iit was a local image file in my clipboard, so it won't display here. It was a picture of my desktop though, which I've just uploaded.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

Densha_de_Go_Tokubetsu_Hen_Fukkatsu _Shouwa_no_Yamanotesen_JPN_NDS-HR


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.culturalivre.net/wp-content/upl...10/om-love2.gif






 Don't ask why.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> http://www.culturalivre.net/wp-content/upl...10/om-love2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I* am* asking why


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture was supposed to be a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I copied that a LONG time ago, though.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

http://bit.ly/acYL7r

telling to someone in a PM what it is


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.vervloesem.eu/qed/wp-content/up...rubiklolcat.jpg


----------



## Devin (Jul 25, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/5l3a8j


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 25, 2010)

[2:28:20 PM] Josh: combo fail
[2:28:23 PM] Soma Cruz: indeed
[2:41:40 PM] Kookie Tooshla: C-C-C-COMBO BREAKAHH.


----------



## agentgamma (Jul 25, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t242259-i-need-help-wit...ng-a-psp-to-buy


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

daniel fabegas
paolo magbanua
joshua dalmacio
david jay yap
ivan piramide
elijah piramide
chris alo
vince alo
teodoro adorable
aldrin josef nario
carlos joshua caparas
job casenas


----------



## prowler (Jul 25, 2010)

THIS-ISN'T-AN-ILLEGAL-SITE-AT-ALL.com


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

WWaLxFIVX1s

^Try to find out what this means. It isn't just a random series of numbers.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2010)

what is this i don't even


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> WWaLxFIVX1s
> 
> ^Try to find out what this means. It isn't just a random series of numbers.


There's only one number.

Besides, it's a YouTube tag.

As of this post, it's in my clipboard too.

WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

™


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010..._by_IsaiahS.jpg


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because of that.

WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## weiHe (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh damn


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.sotphil.net/Downloads/18TH%20NS...ION%20SHEET.pdf


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

http://jacketmagazine.com/14/perl-witt.html


----------



## prowler (Jul 28, 2010)

A bunch of Megaupload links to paste into Jdownloader.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2010)

?(????)?

Damn you ifish!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Max


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=242...p;#entry3006647


----------



## deishido (Jul 29, 2010)

```
#stats
shot_power_mul=1.0
shot_name=Jack the Ripper
speed=2.0
speed_focus=1.0
bombs=4
graze_range=10
hitbox=2

#other
texture=tex_sakuya:A3I5
bomb=Illusion Sign - Killer Doll
bomb_focus=Time Sign - Private Square
```

^^ don't ask~


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh71hePR8Q


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://chzderp.files.wordpress.com/2010/07...28f4399db99.jpg


----------



## xalphax (Jul 29, 2010)

http://edition.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/07/27/...bid=FFgv7W3umjJ


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

It was my Steam folder. I'm moving it to my other internal drive.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah 

copy and pasting the same word over and over again is fun


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

was on the rate the video over you and didnt understood how the youtube thing worked but already figured now


----------



## Dangy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello? 

We are so sorry for keeping you waiting so long. 

We would like to refund you . 

But as your order was made over 90days ago, direct paypal refund is not allowed by Paypal. 

Would you like to keep the amount of money for your unshipped items as store credits? Or do you have any recent order that i can refund you with? 


Yours sincerely, 
Jack



STUPID CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 29, 2010)

SPAMMING TANK!!!!!!!!
█۞███████]▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▃▂
▄▅█████████▅▄▃▂
I███████████████████]
.◥⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙▲⊙◤... See More... See More
......BOOM! Spam Tank, It just blew your spam up!
Copy and Paste this if someone does SPAM!
--------------------
yes facebook is where you would find this.....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t242883-breaking-news-r4-banned-in-uk

And that tank's not bad.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

[illegal link]


----------



## Thoob (Jul 29, 2010)

blank.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR0R_4cFxEc

lol.. when did i copy that? oh well since i already went through the trouble look what it was i might aswell make it viewable from here .)


----------



## Sumea (Jul 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also: What was your guys favorite point and click adventure game, the kind of with many leap of thought puzzles, weird stuff, and in end satisfying end... Mine would still to day be "The Neverhood"




... I was writing A e-mail... Funny enough, I never did copy anything there so why was that on clipboard? who knows...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 30, 2010)

5.4.4


----------



## dice (Jul 30, 2010)

4857

(I don't even remember where it came from)


----------



## iFish (Jul 30, 2010)

¬.¬


----------



## iFish (Jul 30, 2010)

Also. i just copied this from facebook to post it in my browser

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piracy_in_Somalia


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

Venn Diagram


----------



## DarkStriker (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful Hangover

xD


----------



## prowler (Jul 30, 2010)

lol codebox failing
tl;dr a big fucking guide for Monster Hunter tri


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Paste here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Stuck one in the microwave
> 
> 352 left


----------



## iFish (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdAbpLooDgM


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 31, 2010)

Mary Shelleys Frankenhole


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Mary Shelleys Frankenhole










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MP_G6arpVI


----------



## The Pi (Aug 1, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Mary Shelleys Frankenhole


Sounds like porn but google says otherwise.

Super Nintendo Entertainment System 
^I'm too lazy to type it out.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

GBAtemp


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

FCFCFC

a color in Photoshop. been practicing a lot lately


----------

